# Drama Queen?



## justmeandbac (Oct 16, 2005)

I am really stumped. I have a five month old chi (I still have 7yo bac). She is the cutest baby. She is a bundle of joy. Her name is Chloe, but her nickname is “thumper” because she is all feet and you can hear her running through the house. Lately she has been less energetic and more moody. She acts as if she in pain. Her ears are down, her back is humped and she hides in a corner like she was being beaten. She growls if she thinks you are going to take her away from her current activity. She is even snapping and every now and then she will bite. A week ago she was running and dive bombing into her dog bed, to barely able to get the energy to climb into it. She sleeps sitting up until she can’t keep her body up, then she will allow her body to get comfortable.
I took her to the vet yesterday because she had me up all night with her yelping as if in pain every time she shifted her weight to get into a comfortable position. The vet looked her over and during that visit she did not yelp or act funny in any way. She acted scared, but in no pain. They took her back for pain shot and trim her nails. When the vet returned, she told me that Chloe needed puppy training that she growled and tried to bite her. I got quite the lecture from her. 
After the pain shot Chloe seems fine, slept a lot. By the evening, she seemed back to her old playful self. She slept well.
Things were good until this morning. The same thing all over again. She seemed frightened, withdrawn and in pain. Yelping in pain when picked up or trying to pick her up. I thought the pain meds wore off and ended up taking her to the emergency clinic. This time they did every test you can think of. All perfectly normal! The vets are stumped. Again, she acted normal and didn’t yelp in pain and even seemed happy to be there. The vet nurse wanted to take her home! So, I take her home and wouldn’t you know it…..she starts up again. I don’t know what to think of this. My daughter says that Chloe is a drama queen and to ignore her behavior. Any of you ever been through this? Any thoughts or ideas or advice will get greatly welcomed! I’m stumped!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

has she been spayed? i haven't really heard of this before. i'm sure someone here will have some good advice for you. do keep us posted!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea i'm starting to think your daugther is rigth. 

try that for a week or 2 and see if it stops.

When she crys what do you do ?

As far for the biting yes she needs to be trained because you don't want her to turn into a chi thats bites everyone. And not see her for the sweety i'm sure she is.

keep us posted


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I have never heard of this before. Is there a specific time of day this happens or does it happen after a specific action (playing, eating, going to the washroom)?

I would also probably consider getting a new vet. How insensitive that the suggestion is to get training when you are worried sick about your dog!!! Extreme lethargy is certainly not normal for a dog of any age, let alone a puppy. The fact that the pain shot also alleviated the behaviour also indicates that there is definitely some real pain happening.

Did they test her urine? check her ears? teeth? private parts? abdomen? any change in food or eating habits? does she get table scraps? have you noticed that she has been in the garbage? is she going potty normally? any lumps or bumps? has her molera closed?

(sorry about all the questions, I'm a nurse is real life and like to figure out the mysteries)

Let us know how she is doing poor little doll.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm with Harley's mom.....did she have a blood panel done? Ears checked? anal glands checked? or did she recently have any vaccinations? She could also have a sore muscle somewhere. Vets do not always catch everything and it would not be a bad idea to get another opinion.
It might be something that she is afraid of....(my chi was afraid to go into the kitchen area and we found out she was really scared of the trash can !) 
Puppy training is one thing, but finding the cause to her fear or a physical problem is what I would work on first.
Best of luck with your little baby....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think she's being a drama queen. I think she's in pain. Especially with the yelping, the hunched up back, the ears pinned down, and the snapping at people. She's hurting somewhere. 

If her labwork all came back normal, I'd probably go for some x-rays. Perhaps she hurt her back? Does she walk normal? Any limping? She might have pulled a muscle.

Is she eating OK? Going to the bathroom OK? I don't think you have a faker, I think you have a sick puppy. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Is she shaking? That is a sign of a dog in pain. I would find another vet and ask for x-rays if this doesn't fix itself. If her back is hunched at times, and she can't get comfortable, that would concern me. The vet had no excuse talking to you like that.

Oops, Brody's mom and I posted the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww bless her, sounds like she IS in pain to me too. I was going to suggest checking her head, for open molera too. Other than that I dont know to be honest. I dont have as much experience as others here, but I'd go to a different vet too.

I hope you get to the bottom of it soon, for her sake, bless .


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Another thing I'm thinking is that if she gets hyper and wants to jump around and play hard, I would keep her calm just incase she did something to her back. With pain medication, they forget they are hurting and can do more damage. I'm not trying to scare you, but if it were I, I would be keeping her cosy and calm. Not letting her jump off furniture or run around. Let's just hope she's a drama queen and grows out of it, but do keep a close eye on her. Rochelle.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with the above. Definately get another vet. Do an xray and have them check for an obstruction ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I also wanted to say that shaking is not always a sign of pain. It can be but Chihuahuas shake for all sorts of reasons...excitement, fear, and sometimes pain ;-)


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, you are right about the shaking. I just meant that it could also be a sign of pain. My Peek never shakes, but my chi when I was a young girl always did.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I knew that is what you meant, I just wanted to make sure she knew that


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm glad you mentioned it. I have a way of confusing people, including myself. Thank you. Rochelle.


----------



## justmeandbac (Oct 16, 2005)

*Some improvement*

Thanks to all of you that replied. Lots of things to think about. First of all, I have to agree about changing vets. In the back of my mind, I thought she was being rude. That was one of the reasons I brought Chloe there was because of her change in behavior! Anyway, there has been some improvement tonight. I hope that this is not jumping the gun and getting my hopes up…..well, how do I say this…..today Chloe had a rather above average BM!! It took her a while to complete,(sorry about the details) but once she finished she looked and seemed much better. She doesn’t yelp in pain and her mood is better. Ears up, hunchback gone, she is wagging her tail. She still seems a little down. She is not 100%. But all of you also have me to thinking about the past few days. Three days ago I had a huge amount of family over with lots of kids. Chloe was guarded but did pretty well. She actually hung out with the kids. I am thinking that they could have fed her. However, it was that night that I noticed her changed behavior. It was the next morning that I took her to the vet for the first time. I don’t usually watch for her bathroom habits, but I do know that it has been a few days that all I have observed is her urinating. Do you think all this may be over stress and maybe eating something that didn’t agree with her, maybe a bit of constipation???? Just a thought! You guys are great!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

That could just be. You can keep a chart of all these things until she's back on the mend. Maybe she was just constipated. I hope all goes smooth from here on. Rochelle. xoxo


----------



## justmeandbac (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks again to everyone! I will keep you posted.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I hope it was just constipation. A hunched back could be a sign of pain, a Bladder infection, urine stones or constapation/crystals. I hope she is OK now. Keep us posted.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I am glad to hear she is feeling a little better. When Cotton was a puppy I came home one day and she was not herself. I ended up taking her to the vet. She said that she tweeked her neck. Because of that she couldn't position herself correctly to go poo. Once I got her some pain killers she was much better.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that Chloe is doing better. Keep us posted as to how she if doing.


----------



## justmeandbac (Oct 16, 2005)

*100%*

Chloe whined in the middle night because she needed to go pee. I took her out (into the garage where the pee pad is) and she did a poo again. A lot too! This morning we got up and it was as if nothing ever happened! So far so good! All day today no indication that she is in any pain. She is back to dive bombing into her dog bed! A sight I love to see! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm SO happy to hear this. Sounds like she'll be just fine. Give her a big hug for us. Rochelle. xoxo


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

:cheer: I am so glad to hear that your girl is back to her old self. It is so scary when things like this happen. If only our beloved pets could tell us what is wrong when they don't feel good.

I do have a question concerning the vet, though. First let me say that your first vet should be fired for being so rude and unthoughtful. But I do not understand why this problem, constipation, was not found during the office visit of either vet. I would think that a good gut palpitation would have revealed the obstruction.


----------

